# Newer Member



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

This is Dave with Apla-Tech. Glad to have joined this site. I will be reading posts from time to time to stay updated. For what I have read so far, the information brought to the table looks to be invaluable. For those that have our tools leave me a PM and I would be willing to help you with any issues you might have. Thank you for the support of our customers and look forward to blogging on this site in the future.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for joining apladave, Be interesting to hear what you have to say, I dont think anybody here uses aplatech?? Apart for dust collectors in there garage?? I looked into it once but the support and info just wasnt here for me, And the cost was just crazy, It wouldnt have suited me anyway looking back now but i can see on big jobs it would have its uses, Welcome to the site.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome Dave!
Goodluck! :jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Always good to see tool reps on the site - welcome aboard Dave.:thumbup1:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome a board Alphadave

Watch out for some of the sheep on here, they like to nip and bite:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Dave, good to see you on here.:thumbup: I still use my pneumatic system all the time. Really haven't had to do much to them in the 12 years I've had them.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

good morning Dave good to have you come aboard mang:boat:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Dave deserves a lot of respect for what he has accomplished. 

Well done com padre!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome Dave ! I hope you don't have to duck too much.:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

welcome Dave, Its Jeff... missed your call last week but will give you a call monday


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

welcome apla!!! we here love to promote tools so?!?!?!?!?! any t-shirts??lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> welcome apla!!! we here love to promote tools so?!?!?!?!?! any t-shirts??lol


Hey, I'm off the site for a few days, and someone is trying to steal my free "T" shirt:furious:

Send the free "T" shirt to me Apladave, I think Gazman put spacklinfool up to this post,,,,, they both don't want one:whistling2:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey, I'm off the site for a few days, and someone is trying to steal my free "T" shirt:furious:
> 
> Send the free "T" shirt to me Apladave, I think Gazman put spacklinfool up to this post,,,,, they both don't want one:whistling2:


We thought you died 2buck... A few days without a post? 
Then again Canadians don't die, they got healthcare plans...


----------

